# Best Age to Start a horse is harness/ cart



## Shneighs Miniatures Horses (Feb 16, 2010)

When everyone is training when do you start breaking your horses to drive?

I'd like to hear everyone's reasoning of when is the best time to break a horse to drive? Age wise...


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome!

See current thread, "At what age do you start lining?"

That should help get you started.

Myrna


----------

